# SF Soldier Becomes First Amputee to Graduate SWCS Sniper Course



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.dvidshub.net/?script=news/news_show.php&id=53277

FORT BRAGG, N.C. – John Wayne has toured Afghanistan and Iraq, hunted grizzly bears in Alaska and earned the Silver Star; and as of July 16, John Wayne is the first one-legged soldier to graduate the Special Forces Sniper Course.

Staff Sgt. John Wayne Walding of Groesbeck, Texas, that is.

In April 2008, Walding and nine other Special Forces soldiers from a 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) assault team were attacked by the Hezeb Islami al Gulbadin while searching for insurgents in Afghanistan's Shok Valley.

Walding, one of several team members who were injured, took a bullet through his right leg under his knee.

“I ripped off my boot lace and literally tied my leg to my thigh to keep it from flapping around,” Walding said.

Over the six-and-a-half hour firefight, more than 150 insurgents were killed. The members of the assault team were each awarded the Silver Star in December 2008 for their courageous actions in Shok Valley.

While recuperating, Walding worked as an assistant instructor at 3rd SFG(A)'s sniper detachment at Fort Bragg. In order to become a full-time instructor, he had to complete the Special Forces Sniper Course at SWCS.

During the course, many of Walding's classmates didn't know about his injury and prosthetic leg. Walding said he enjoyed his fellow soldiers’ reactions upon learning about his missing leg.

“At first, [my classmates] were shocked to realize I was missing a leg,” Walding said. “Then, they realized ‘Wow, he’s doing everything I’m doing!’”

After his injury, Walding knew he wasn’t going to give up and leave the Army. He also didn’t want to spend the rest of his career behind a desk.

“You don’t become a Green Beret because you ‘kind of like it,’ you become a Green Beret because you love it, and can’t imagine being anything else,” he said.

Walding said he refused to lower his personal standards following his injury, and pushed himself to excel as an instructor because he knew teams and soldiers were relying on him. Due to his past experiences, Walding said he has a lot to offer as a member of a Special Forces team, and wouldn’t bother trying to get back to a team if he hadn't felt he could be an asset.

The seven-week Special Forces Sniper Course teaches sniper marksmanship, semiautomatic shooting, ballistics theory and tactical movement. Sgt. 1st Class Christopher Owens, an SFSC instructor in 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Warfare Training Group (Airborne), emphasized the importance of these skills, and said it takes soldiers like Walding to push themselves to the limits. 

“Snipers have become more dynamic over the past 10 years,” Owens said. “Considering current operations overseas, snipers have never been more prevalent, because of the need for distance shooting in rugged terrain.”

Walding said he loves everything about training to be a sniper, particularly the mission, the guns and the skill. He even enjoyed training during the hottest June ever recorded in North Carolina.

“The skill of a Special Forces sniper is unparalleled,” Walding said. “This is the most prestigious sniper school in the world. That means something.”

“There was never a doubt that Walding would do well in this course,” Owens said. “He is extremely motivated, and that never dropped during the course.”

“He never asked for special treatment; he did the same training as everyone else, and scored well in all the exercises.”

Walding’s no-quit attitude has taken him from Walter Reed Army Medical Center in Washington back to Fort Bragg, N.C., where he’s become the first amputee to graduate from the Special Forces Sniper Course. 

During his initial recovery at Walter Reed Army Medical Center in Washington, Walding set up short-term goals for himself. He was a runner before the incident, averaging 50 miles per week. During recovery, he would get up and run a little more every day, always keeping his focus on that next step.

Walding is using the same process to work his way back to an operational role. As a soldier, his first step was to finish the sniper course; the next step is acting as an instructor for his fellow soldiers. He said he's hoping to work his way back to a place on an operational Special Forces detachment.

“I’m John Wayne, born on the Fourth of July. This is what I was meant to do.” Walding said.







> Staff Sgt. John W. Walding stands in front of a Special Forces training facility on Fort Bragg, N.C. after graduating the Special Forces Sniper Course July 16.  Walding's right leg is prosthetic; he lost his leg in 2008 while serving with a Special Forces unit in Afghanistan.   (Photo by Caroline Goins, USAJFKSWCS Public Affairs Office)


----------



## Muppet (Jul 23, 2010)

Job well done warrior.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Never quit.  Impressive man.

LL


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 23, 2010)

John Wayne and I attended SFAS and the entire SFQC together. He is the epitome of an SF warrior, and a person I am proud to call a friend.
SBG sends


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 23, 2010)

Never Quit is not in his vocabulary, apparently. 

And by the Grace of God go I. 

Good job Warrior.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2010)

That is fucking awesome.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 23, 2010)

“I’m John Wayne, born on the Fourth of July. This is what I was meant to do.”
John Wayne
Born on the 4th of July
Special Forces
I think I have a hero!


----------



## kabob-dh (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, talk about inspiration!  Good job!


----------



## FNULNU (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn.  Nothing like a little reminder to harden the fuck up...


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 23, 2010)

FNULNU said:


> Damn.  Nothing like a little reminder to harden the fuck up...


 
Dude,
you said a mouth full....

There ain't no way those two huge Titanium balls he's got swinging there are prosthetic....


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2010)

One Hard Core Mofo!


----------



## Centermass (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn skippy. 



The91Bravo said:


> *Dude*,
> you said a mouth full....



LOL.....FNULNU got another one........


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow..I dont even know what to say..maybe just a sincere Thank you for your service SSGT John Wayne Walding.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 24, 2010)

Next to the definition of Can-do Attitude they should post his picture.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 24, 2010)

An interview after the 2006 firefight:


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 24, 2010)

That is the true definition of warrior.  My hats off to SSG Walding.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 26, 2010)

That video brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for posting!


----------

